# On Grid But?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We are on Grid and very Happy.

Here we have never been without Electricity one time in 35 years we were without Electric for two week because of a Ice Storm. Made it just fine.

We considered a Generator but it is worthless without fuel. Considered Solar but still need Batteries and seems like it is a process that needs constant attention.

Most part we are ok without doing anything and will be fine without Electric. So why worry and putting out any extra cash? Our highest bill has been $150.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> So why worry and putting out any extra cash?


To keep from losing all the food in your freezers and refrigerators.
Generators take fuel, but you don't have to run them constantly.
Food will stay frozen by just running them a few hours a day
They can also give you lights, AC or run well pumps.


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

35 years, I agree, but most of us aren't that lucky. Here in southwest Virginia if it's a bad winter we usually lose power 10 to 12 days. It's usually not all at one time, though about five years ago we got hit hard, and lost it for 9 days. I keep generators, fresh gas, and plenty of firewood just in case.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Many around here have whole house generators. They hook into LP that most people use anyway. If power goes off, they kick in automatically. We have a smaller gas powered generator that we have to manually hook up and start. It powers furnace/air, well, and one wall of electric. Whole house automatic would be nice especially if we were gone when it went out but our power is pretty good. A couple of winters ago we were out 3 days, other than that we have been pretty lucky.


----------



## Offgrid48 (Jul 28, 2016)

So why are you here? Its great that you have never had to experience a sustained power loss as it obvious that you would never be prepared for it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

With Freezer Food if the Electric is going to be out for any time could Can it. Firewood I believe will keep the House warm. Not sure on Water we are on County Water. Have Propane to Cook with.

We lived many years without any Electric, Running Water or Phone. So actually I believe we should be better off than before.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Offgrid48 said:


> So why are you here? Its great that you have never had to experience a sustained power loss as it obvious that you would never be prepared for it.


Who are you asking? I'll have you know most my life I've lived without any kind of Electric unlike some here using Generators or Solar Panels.

Just asking because last 15 years have gotten soft expecting electric or a phone.

big rockpile


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I mean, to each his own, but if you can afford it, I think a generator of any nature is a smart investment. It only takes one time of truly needing it for it to pay for itself. And if you wait until you truly need it to get it....it will probably be too late...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

What brought this up is in Puerto Rico we was hauling just as much fuel in for Generators as we were water and if you have a small Generator it is worthless without Gas and you can't get Gas if you don't have cash and Plastic won't do no good without Electric. Then you still may not get Gas because of no Electric to run the pumps. 

And most don't have enough Gas on hand to run a Generator on an extended length time of an outage. 

Just thinking outside the Box.

big rockpile


----------



## Offgrid48 (Jul 28, 2016)

Wood gas can power generators so availability of fuel shouldn't be an issue. Especially in Puerto Rico, the piles and piles of debris would be better utilized as a fuel source rather than paying someone to clean it up and take it to a landfill.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Offgrid48 said:


> Wood gas can power generators so availability of fuel shouldn't be an issue. Especially in Puerto Rico, the piles and piles of debris would be better utilized as a fuel source rather than paying someone to clean it up and take it to a landfill.


Oh I didn't know you was there but we had people there and they didn't mention this last week.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Offgrid48 said:


> *Wood gas* can power generators so availability of fuel shouldn't be an issue. Especially in Puerto Rico, the piles and piles of debris would be better utilized as a fuel source rather than paying someone to clean it up and take it to a landfill.


That's great if you're set up to produce wood gas before a storm hits and you're not up to your neck in water.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Offgrid48 said:


> Especially in Puerto Rico


How many hurricanes have you experienced?

Your comment reminds me of a thread I saw on another site where someone was talking about how "simple" is was to make solar stills for fresh water.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was just asking if it would be worth our time and money having alternative on stand by?

My wife says if we was younger going completely Solar would be good but being older we wouldn't reap any benefits.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I agree. Takes too long to pay out.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> How many hurricanes have you experienced?
> 
> Your comment reminds me of a thread I saw on another site where someone was talking about how "simple" is was to make solar stills for fresh water.


It is simple if people have the basics before the guano hit the fan. 
I have a solar setup that can melt most metals and glass.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

4tu said:


> It is simple if people have the basics before the guano hit the fan.
> I have a solar setup that can melt most metals and glass.


If they still had all their possessions it wouldn't be a problem.

How is melting glass and metal going to help you after a hurricane if your home is destroyed and you have no clean water?

Puerto Rico "had the basics" *before* the hurricanes hit.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If they still had all their possessions it wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> How is melting glass and metal going to help you after a hurricane if your home is destroyed and you have no clean water?
> 
> Puerto Rico "had the basics" *before* the hurricanes hit.


Puerto Rico had plenty of warning and surviving structures it's not like the island was erased, having a storm shelter or leeward places to ride out a storm is part of being prepared. Sorry your so limited in your imagination. Heat that requires no fuel. portable because you need heat to create steam to distill and, it has to be hot enough to bring large volumes of water to a boil there are other ways to convert the steam back to water, tubing and and sealing would be nice but not absolutely necessary just more efficient 

Even if I were wiped out I know what to look for and know where to find it build it without special tools and make it work when people get off the short bus and think, it is amazing what people are capable of.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

4tu said:


> Sorry your so limited in your imagination.


I have no problem imagining things.
I also have no problem being realistic.
How many hurricanes or floods have you actually been in?


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I have no problem imagining things.
> I also have no problem being realistic.
> How many hurricanes or floods have you actually been in?


LMAO why tell you, your the know it all, your one line responses and quibbling manor may impress the chillin's but, have no real content or instruction worth the time to read your posts. Your like a heckler at a comedy show, you may not can see what another is trying to get across but it's not about you, your not the only one here your opinion is no more valid than any other and not even that, do you read your own posts? negativity accusing and belittling, if your posts had any meat and less jaundice I might take them seriously.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

big rockpile said:


> I was just asking if it would be worth our time and money having alternative on stand by?
> 
> My wife says if we was younger going completely Solar would be good but being older we wouldn't reap any benefits.
> 
> big rockpile


Backup power isn't the same as having a system for the Robot Pirate Zombies invasion.
Items like generators are bridges that continue the patterns of your current lifestyle for the short term when the utility company cannot.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Backup power isn't the same as having a system for the Robot Pirate Zombies invasion.
> Items like generators are bridges that continue the patterns of your current lifestyle for the short term when the utility company cannot.


Correct.
I'm on-grid, but have solar for the well pump. I don't want to be without that vital resource when the EOTWAWKI comes. At that point, you can heat with wood in a fireplace and work in daylight. No need to power your computer or big screen TV-- won't be no signals coming over the air ways-- not mention, we may be spending more time running &/or hiding under those circumstances.

Will it happen? Two words-- National Debt


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Several more two word identifiers for such an event--
Blue States
Identity Politics
Illegal Aliens
American Terrorism
and finally, the pinnacle that might push rage into revolt...
2nd Term


----------



## Offgrid48 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> How many hurricanes have you experienced?
> 
> Your comment reminds me of a thread I saw on another site where someone was talking about how "simple" is was to make solar stills for fresh water.


 I have experienced many hurricane, and have been evacuated several times. I moved up to the NW from Houston. I never said anything about how easy or difficult it was, just that wood gas is a practical alternative for creating fuel to run generators.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

4tu said:


> LMAO why tell you


I see you're avoiding the question.



4tu said:


> you may not can see what another is trying to get across


I see what you're trying to get across.



4tu said:


> if your posts had any meat and less jaundice I might take them seriously.


You're diverting attention from the fact you don't want to answer my question.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Offgrid48 said:


> I never said anything about how easy or difficult it was, just that wood gas is *a practical alternative* for creating fuel to run generators.


Only if one has all the needed equipment and a large supply of dry wood.
That's typically in short supply after a hurricane.

I don't see it as being "practical" at all.
I do understand why you would say that though.

How many times have you actually done it in an emergency situation?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Backup power isn't the same as having a system for the Robot Pirate Zombies invasion.
> Items like generators are bridges that continue the patterns of your current lifestyle for the short term when the utility company cannot.


Well far as the House we're good and can charge our Phone and Computer in the Vehicle and we will be working as is. Be a way of killing time, last time we found we needed Board Games to help.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I see you're avoiding the question.
> 
> 
> I see what you're trying to get across.
> ...


and I'm not, your so condescending you don't deserve one, since your so soave bolla crack that box and you answer it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

4tu said:


> and I'm not


That's answer enough, and precisely what I expected.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Several more two word identifiers for such an event--
> Blue States
> Identity Politics
> Illegal Aliens
> ...


I gotta laugh when I see the Soros-paid libs getting violent in their marches. They gotta be careful how far they push the envelope-- it's the conservatives that got all the guns.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's answer enough, and precisely what I expected.


Good you were not short changed.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

doc- said:


> I gotta laugh when I see the Soros-paid libs getting violent in their marches. They gotta be careful how far they push the envelope-- it's the conservatives that got all the guns.


Bless you!!!! I have been thinking that for the last 21 months or so  Actually, I and the other retired LEO around me are ready to get with it...


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

4tu said:


> and I'm not, your so condescending you don't deserve one, since your so soave bolla crack that box and you answer it.



sorry, wrong answer. Just supported your opponents position.


----------

